# Sea Otters On Escambia



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

*River Otters On Escambia*

As the title says i ran into 3 river otters this afternoon an thought it was one of the coolest things ive seen fishing in a while. After having a bad day i decided to load the kayak up an go fishing. I went up river to the x to try for some trout an reds. Well on the way up there i found a little slit off to the side an decieded to peddle up in there well i start peddling down this little slit an i see 3 things diving an popping back up my first thought were ducks. Well they kept swiming straight towards me when they got about 15ft away i was thinking wtf is that a sea otter sure enough it was, all three of them were swimming around me an diving. I was pretty surpirised cause ive never seen a sea otter in florida my whole life an i was just reading about someone seeing some on here couple weeks ago. They wernt as shy as i thoguht theyd be, i wish id had frozen shrimp cause im pretty sure if i did i could of fed them an messed around with them a little bit. Any how some how one got behind me when the other two started going up the slit well the one behind me starting squeeking well the other two turned around an waited for him witch i thought was pretty cool after that i left them be. Ended up with 2 specks an about 5 white trout. I got pictures of them on my gopro an will upload them in about 45 mins!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Are you sure that they weren't river otters? I used to see them in some of the Alabama rivers. I saw lots of sea otters off Monterey, California. They are bigger and float a lot on their backs at the surface with a rock on their stomachs to break open urchins.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

That's more than likely just river otters. I love watching them play, but if one gets in your pond your done!! I've had them clean me out several times.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

river otters yes, i just figured they were all called sea otters sorry about that.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

View attachment 200610


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

How about Brackish Otters


----------



## canepole (Jun 6, 2008)

They are very entertaining to watch I have seen them around the trussel north of archie glover before


----------

